# HP Mini 311c mit Recovery Partition wiederherstellen



## Raiden_87 (2. Februar 2010)

Hi ihr 

hab n kleines Prob mit meinem Mini311 von HP. Möchte das ursprüngliche Win7 von der Recovery Partition wiederherstellen, normalerweiße geht das ja mit F11 beim Bootvorgang drücken, aber jetzt kommen wir zu meinem Prob:
Der Recovery Manager wurde gelöscht als ich WinXP (Win7 war ziemlich langsam -.-) auf mein NB aufgespielt hab.
Dabei wurde nur der sich auf C: befindliche RecoveryManager gelöscht, nicht die 10GB große Recoverypartition.
Jetzt meine Frage gibts ne Möglichkeit trotzdem mein System wiederherzustellen? Wie gesagt die Recoverypartition ist völlig unberührt.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 

Raiden_87

P.S. nein ich habe keine RecoveryCDs erstellt, ja ich weiß das war blöd


----------



## Chrno (2. Februar 2010)

Schau doch mal auf der HP Seite nach dem RecoveryManager.


----------



## Raiden_87 (2. Februar 2010)

Habs hingekriegt danke  Musste nur win7 nochmal neu draufhaun, hat danach die recovery partition als bootbares os erkannt und ich konnte es im bootmanager auswählen


----------

